# REMINDER!!! Please read



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

If you want to post/advertise your own business, online webpage, etsy shop etc.... You MUST use the sticky at the top of the board. Thank you.


http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/co...formation-about-your-home-based-business.html


----------

